# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  اجمل القلاع البحرية العائمة على الماء

## حبيبتي والمطر

مجموعة قلاع تاريخية واقعة على أسطح المياه الطبيعية في الأنهار أو البحور أو السدود الصناعية، والمتواجدة بشكل منتشر في مختلف دول العالم...





قلعة Bodelschwingh دورتموند، ألمانيا



قصر الدنمارك



قلعة Fagaras رومانيا



مبنى الجمعية الوطنية ببنغلاديشد



منزل المهندس المعماري تشارلز.. ميامي –فلوريدا - أمريكا



قلعة Vadstena في السويد



قلعة Bodiam الإنجليزية



قلعة Chambord الفرنسية



صورة أخرى لقلعة Chambord الفرنسية



قلعة Muiderslot الهولندية



قلعة أوريبرو السويدية



قلعة ليدز بانجلترا



قلعة Egeskov بالدنمارك



قلعة Bodiam وتقع في شرق منطقة ساسكس في إنجلترا



قلعة ماتسوموتو باليابان



أنكور وات في كمبوديا



قلعة Gudenau في ألمانيا



قلعة كيرفيلي في بريطانيا



 المدينة المحرمة الواقعة في بكين بالصين، 

وسميت هكذا نسبة إلى منع دخول أي أحد إليها إلا بإذن الإمبراطور



قلعة "قفل بيلاي" البلجيكية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قلاع رائعة جداً 
إبداع من ناحية الفن المعماري 
من ناحية الطبيعة جميلة جداً 
من ناحية التاريخ ستبقى شامخة 
استمتعت كتير بالموضوع 
يسلمو اديكِ مطر 



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مسرورة لمرورك العطر غصون

----------


## اليتيم العماني

قلاع تدل على عبقرية الإنسان أينما حل , ووجد.

----------


## (dodo)

مكانهم كثييير حلو وفي منها مخيف 
يسلمووو مطر

----------


## محمد العزام

قلاع بغاية الروعة 

مجرد احاطتها بالمياه تعطيها منظر رائع 


مشكورة على ماقدمتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

دودو انا مو حاسيتهم بخوفو  :Icon6: 

محمد هو ما يميزها انها محاطة بالماء تقريبا" من كل جانب

مسرورة لمروركم العطر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مجموعة رائعة من القلاع 
يسلمو ايديك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الله يسلمك وردة
نورتي الموضوع

----------


## &روان&

رائعة القلاع ومنظرها خلاب 

يسلمو ...........

----------


## brushzone

*حلو كتير و صور معبرة و جميلة*

----------

